# Cameron Diaz: "I'm Always Traveling For Cock"



## Mad Scientist

Cameron Diaz 'travels the globe for good sex'


> An "animalistic" Cameron Diaz says she travels the globe for sex and  admits she wasn't a virgin when she got together with her first  boyfriend at age 16.


I've paid undue attention to Miss Diaz over the years because she and I went to the same Jr High and High School but not at the same time. Charles Evans Hughes Middle School and Polytechnic High School in Long Beach California.

She isn't my type though. I've always liked the Asian and Hispanic chicks.


----------



## Toro

I will give $1000 for the address and phone number of that woman!


----------



## geauxtohell

Mad Scientist said:


> but not at the same time.



Bet you're sorry about that.



> She isn't my type though. I've always liked the Asian and Hispanic chicks.



Bet you wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers.


----------



## rdean

geauxtohell said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> but not at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you're sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She isn't my type though. I've always liked the Asian and Hispanic chicks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bet you wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers.
Click to expand...


Bet you wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers

Sure you would.  Eventually.  We all have to sleep sometimes.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOOs-MqDOI0]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot 1974 - Sundown[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I'm confused..."she wasn't a virgin when she got together with her first boyfriend at age 16."

Was there a boyfriend before her first? A girlfriend?


----------



## Mad Scientist

Here she is in her Long Beach Poly cheerleader outfit. I know some of you guys have a fetish for that!






She still strikes me as the brain dead So Cal surfer chick type.


----------



## dilloduck

Mad Scientist said:


> Here she is in her Long Beach Poly cheerleader outfit. I know some of you guys have a fetish for that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She still strikes me as the brain dead So Cal surfer chick type.



Who cares--no one's planning on marrying her


----------



## Sarah G

She's looking worn lately.  I saw her in My Sister's Keeper and she looked about 50.  






She's only 38 for goodness sake.


----------



## geauxtohell

In truth, I always respect a woman that is not afraid to admit they like sex.

Though we aren't the same nation we were in 1950 a significant part of our society still has somewhat puritanical views that deem it inappropriate for a woman to admit a simple truth like that.

You know the people I am talking about.  The people that call a girl that sleeps with 10 guys a "slut" but the guy that sleeps with 10 girls a "stud".


----------



## geauxtohell

Sarah G said:


> She's looking worn lately.  I saw her in My Sister's Keeper and she looked about 50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's only 38 for goodness sake.



I hope I look that good at 38. 

Hell, I don't even look that good at 32.


----------



## dilloduck

geauxtohell said:


> In truth, I always respect a woman that is not afraid to admit they like sex.
> 
> Though we aren't the same nation we were in 1950 a significant part of our society still has somewhat puritanical views that deem it inappropriate for a woman to admit a simple truth like that.
> 
> You know the people I am talking about.  The people that call a girl that sleeps with 10 guys a "slut" but the guy that sleeps with 10 girls a "stud".



they're a tad rare aren't they ?


----------



## geauxtohell

dilloduck said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> In truth, I always respect a woman that is not afraid to admit they like sex.
> 
> Though we aren't the same nation we were in 1950 a significant part of our society still has somewhat puritanical views that deem it inappropriate for a woman to admit a simple truth like that.
> 
> You know the people I am talking about.  The people that call a girl that sleeps with 10 guys a "slut" but the guy that sleeps with 10 girls a "stud".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're a tad rare aren't they ?
Click to expand...


Yes.  However, less so now then 10 years ago and so on and so on.

Like I said.  I dig it.


----------



## Political Junky

I applaud her. A modern woman who enjoys sex.


----------



## xotoxi

geauxtohell said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's looking worn lately.  I saw her in My Sister's Keeper and she looked about 50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's only 38 for goodness sake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I look that good at 38.
> 
> *Hell, I don't even look that good at 32*.
Click to expand...


GTH:  Are your tits starting to sag already?  Cellulite?


----------



## xotoxi

Mad Scientist said:


> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/entertainment/1072924/cameron-diaz-travels-the-globe-for-good-sex
> She isn't my type though. *I've always liked* the Asian and* Hispanic chicks*.



Cameron Diaz

Cameron DIAZ

DIAZ

*DIAZ*

*DIAZ*

*DIAZ*

*DIAZ*

*DIAZ*

*DIAZ*

Yeah...she's too WASPY.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Mad Scientist said:


> Cameron Diaz 'travels the globe for good sex'
> 
> 
> 
> An "animalistic" Cameron Diaz says she travels the globe for sex and  admits she wasn't a virgin when she got together with her first  boyfriend at age 16.
> 
> 
> 
> I've paid undue attention to Miss Diaz over the years because she and I went to the same Jr High and High School but not at the same time. Charles Evans Hughes Middle School and Polytechnic High School in Long Beach California.
> 
> She isn't my type though. I've always liked the Asian and Hispanic chicks.
Click to expand...


I've always had a thing for the brown girls too.....must have been that Ecuadorian housekeeper we had when I was a kid....


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Remember this?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3741K68dqo]YouTube - Vanilla Sky (Cameron Diaz -That MEANS Something)[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

xotoxi said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> She isn't my type though. *I've always liked* the Asian and* Hispanic chicks*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cameron Diaz
> 
> Cameron DIAZ
> 
> DIAZ
> 
> *DIAZ*
> 
> *DIAZ*
> 
> *DIAZ*
> 
> *DIAZ*
> 
> *DIAZ*
> 
> *DIAZ*
> 
> Yeah...she's too WASPY.
Click to expand...

Yes dumbass, I can see she has an Hispanic surname. But did you actually read my post? I said:
*"She still strikes me as the brain dead So Cal surfer chick type". *That means she's a "Valley Girl", she's Hispanic in name only.

My sister was adopted directly from a family in Samoa yet she calls herself a "Southern Californian" and not Samoan. I'd bet you'd have a problem with that wouldn't ya'? 

You need to do some research into first, second and third generation immigrants and see how they assimilate here.


----------



## xotoxi

Mad Scientist said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> She isn't my type though. *I've always liked* the Asian and* Hispanic chicks*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cameron Diaz
> 
> Cameron DIAZ
> 
> DIAZ
> 
> *DIAZ*
> 
> *DIAZ*
> 
> *DIAZ*
> 
> *DIAZ*
> 
> *DIAZ*
> 
> *DIAZ*
> 
> Yeah...she's too WASPY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes dumbass, I can see she has an Hispanic surname. But did you actually read my post? I said:
> *"She still strikes me as the brain dead So Cal surfer chick type". *That means she's a "Valley Girl", she's Hispanic in name only.
> 
> My sister was adopted directly from a family in Samoa yet she calls herself a "Southern Californian" and not Samoan. I'd bet you'd have a problem with that wouldn't ya'?
> 
> You need to do some research into first, second and third generation immigrants and see how they assimilate here.
Click to expand...


Lighten up, TWAT!

SHEESH!


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Mad Scientist said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> She isn't my type though. *I've always liked* the Asian and* Hispanic chicks*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cameron Diaz
> 
> Cameron DIAZ
> 
> DIAZ
> 
> *DIAZ*
> 
> *DIAZ*
> 
> *DIAZ*
> 
> *DIAZ*
> 
> *DIAZ*
> 
> *DIAZ*
> 
> Yeah...she's too WASPY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes dumbass, I can see she has an Hispanic surname. But did you actually read my post? I said:
> *"She still strikes me as the brain dead So Cal surfer chick type". *That means she's a "Valley Girl", she's Hispanic in name only.
> 
> My sister was adopted directly from a family in Samoa yet she calls herself a "Southern Californian" and not Samoan. I'd bet you'd have a problem with that wouldn't ya'?
> 
> You need to do some research into first, second and third generation immigrants and see how they assimilate here.
Click to expand...


Samoa.....a jewel to some....
I went there in 1992, ate a steak dinner at Aggie Greys...went to a club called Mt. Vai...enjoyed many Vai Lima beers and even hooked up with a local girl who wasn't a fafafinae...


----------



## Political Junky

Her father is Cuban.


----------



## actsnoblemartin

Political Junky said:


> I applaud her. A modern woman who enjoys sex.



nothing wrong with that

since when are women supposed to be pure and innocent, were all whores


----------



## hortysir

Is she cumming to Florida anytime soon?


----------



## William Joyce

She's probably picked up something by now.


----------



## Avatar4321

Sighs. I so didn't want to hear about that. It totally makes me lose respect for someone hearing stuff like this crap. 

On a side note, I find it so humorous that some people seem to think it's a modern phenomenon that women enjoy sex. I'm pretty sure it's been happening for the past 6000+ years man has had a history and even before that.


----------



## Toome

Cameron Diaz' comments are pretty tame.  Try Mae West or Marlene Dietrich's quotes back during their day.  Now that was scandalous, controversial and provocative stuff that made Madonna seem like a church girl.


----------



## RadiomanATL

She just left my house.

She couldn't stay away from Radio's rod.


----------



## Avatar4321

RadiomanATL said:


> She just left my house.
> 
> She couldn't stay away from Radio's rod.



If that was true, then how did she leave?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Avatar4321 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She just left my house.
> 
> She couldn't stay away from Radio's rod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, then how did she leave?
Click to expand...


Bowlegged.


----------



## JBeukema

Mad Scientist said:


> Cameron Diaz 'travels the globe for good sex'
> 
> 
> 
> An "animalistic" Cameron Diaz says she travels the globe for sex and  admits she wasn't a virgin when she got together with her first  boyfriend at age 16.
> 
> 
> 
> I've paid undue attention to Miss Diaz over the years because she and I went to the same Jr High and High School but not at the same time. Charles Evans Hughes Middle School and Polytechnic High School in Long Beach California.
> 
> She isn't my type though. I've always liked the Asian and Hispanic chicks.
Click to expand...

In other words, you're a creepy internet stalker fanboy?


----------



## Ravi

Why is this news?


----------



## PatekPhilippe

geauxtohell said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's looking worn lately.  I saw her in My Sister's Keeper and she looked about 50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's only 38 for goodness sake.
Click to expand...


Not enough facials will do that to you.....


----------



## hortysir

RadiomanATL said:


> She just left my house.
> 
> She couldn't stay away from Radio's rod.



Was she "head"ed south or north???


----------



## xotoxi

RadiomanATL said:


> She just left my house.
> 
> She couldn't stay away from Radio's rod.


 
Did she play with your antenna?


----------



## xotoxi

Toro said:


> I will give $1000 for the address and phone number of that woman!


 
Would you like to show her your Pubes?


----------



## Mad Scientist

JBeukema said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cameron Diaz 'travels the globe for good sex'
> 
> 
> 
> An "animalistic" Cameron Diaz says she travels the globe for sex and  admits she wasn't a virgin when she got together with her first  boyfriend at age 16.
> 
> 
> 
> I've paid undue attention to Miss Diaz over the years because she and I went to the same Jr High and High School but not at the same time. Charles Evans Hughes Middle School and Polytechnic High School in Long Beach California.
> 
> She isn't my type though. I've always liked the Asian and Hispanic chicks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you're a creepy internet stalker fanboy?
Click to expand...

I don't stalk *Cameron Diaz*.


----------



## Colin

Avatar4321 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She just left my house.
> 
> She couldn't stay away from Radio's rod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, then how did she leave?
Click to expand...


With a medium wave!


----------



## geauxtohell

xotoxi said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's looking worn lately.  I saw her in My Sister's Keeper and she looked about 50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's only 38 for goodness sake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I look that good at 38.
> 
> *Hell, I don't even look that good at 32*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GTH:  Are your tits starting to sag already?  Cellulite?
Click to expand...


Worse.

Man boobs.  Now that I am post-boards, I've got to get back in shape.


----------



## geauxtohell

RadiomanATL said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She just left my house.
> 
> She couldn't stay away from Radio's rod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, then how did she leave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bowlegged.
Click to expand...


LMAO.  He just set you up for that, didn't he?


----------



## geauxtohell

Ravi said:


> Why is this news?



It was in her Playboy interview.  Her comments were pretty tame.


----------



## Meister

William Joyce said:


> She's probably picked up something by now.



That's why they have Free Clinics.


----------



## Modbert

I'm Modbert and I approve of this thread.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

I guess there is no limit to the depth they will go to ,to drum up some buzz  for a clusterfuck of a movie .


----------



## RadiomanATL

geauxtohell said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, then how did she leave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowlegged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO.  He just set you up for that, didn't he?
Click to expand...


Swear to God, we didn't work that one out beforehand.

...but I never let an opportunity go to waste


----------



## geauxtohell

RadiomanATL said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowlegged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO.  He just set you up for that, didn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Swear to God, we didn't work that one out beforehand.
> 
> ...but I never let an opportunity go to waste
Click to expand...


Oh, I believe you.  I know you are too much of a sportsman to leave a juicy lob hanging in the air like that.  

I mean, you can either be a nice guy and lob it back or you can go for the kill.

It's that killer instinct that separates the pros from the amateurs.


----------



## RadiomanATL

geauxtohell said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO.  He just set you up for that, didn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swear to God, we didn't work that one out beforehand.
> 
> ...but I never let an opportunity go to waste
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I believe you.  I know you are too much of a sportsman to leave a juicy lob hanging in the air like that.
> 
> I mean, you can either be a nice guy and lob it back or you can go for the kill.
> 
> It's that killer instinct that separates the pros from the amateurs.
Click to expand...


I'm a pro?

You mean I'm supposed to be getting paid for this shit?


----------



## geauxtohell

RadiomanATL said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swear to God, we didn't work that one out beforehand.
> 
> ...but I never let an opportunity go to waste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I believe you.  I know you are too much of a sportsman to leave a juicy lob hanging in the air like that.
> 
> I mean, you can either be a nice guy and lob it back or you can go for the kill.
> 
> It's that killer instinct that separates the pros from the amateurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a pro?
> 
> You mean I'm supposed to be getting paid for this shit?
Click to expand...


No, we are not among the fortunate who get paid for their "cut and paste" partisan posts.


----------



## RadiomanATL

geauxtohell said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I believe you.  I know you are too much of a sportsman to leave a juicy lob hanging in the air like that.
> 
> I mean, you can either be a nice guy and lob it back or you can go for the kill.
> 
> It's that killer instinct that separates the pros from the amateurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a pro?
> 
> You mean I'm supposed to be getting paid for this shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we are not among the fortunate who get paid for their "cut and paste" partisan posts.
Click to expand...


Where do I sign up to be one of them? 


Where do I sign up to be one of them? 


Where do I sign up to be one of them? 


Where do I sign up to be one of them? 


Where do I sign up to be one of them? 


Where do I sign up to be one of them?


----------

